# Bose stereo in 1999 cadillac catera



## bay8605 (May 18, 2007)

worked great forever until yesterday.
no sound.
all other things seem to be normal - switches from radio to cd and back.
changes cd tracks etc...
just no sound.
there is no mute button that i know of either.
what's the deal?


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning bay8605, have you experienced any flat battery problem and is there any possibility someone may have started the car with "jumper leads"?

Maybe one of the plugs at the back of the system has become loose, (unlikely)

High possibility of internal component failure inside the unit.

These are guesses!

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

G'day Again, an afterthought, does that vehicle use the radio for chimes, if so do you still hear any chimes?

qldit.


----------



## bay8605 (May 18, 2007)

G'DAY
read your items. got to thinkin'. disconnected the battery which than reset the computer upon reconnection. worked like a charm.
thanks so much for the inspiration! 
CHEERS MATE!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning bay8605, yes that was the next possibility that the chime control may have not released.
I haven't seen that happen previously but there is always a first time!!

Certainly interesting to know, thanks for the info, very well done!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Good morning from Niagara Falls NY, sunny and in the seventies today. Just wanted to add, its been awhile with the Bose systems but anytime I have no sound form a head unit its usually a grounded speaker wire, or no ground in the unit itself. Wanted to add this encase someone else has similar problems.
Cheers mates! :4-cheers:


----------

